# Speaker and Crossoer Opinion



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2011)

Made my first Subwoofer a couple of years ago with help from you all and is going well. (http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/index.php?c=458) I have decided to have a go at making some main tower speakers because I have this massive sub and my small bookshelf speakers, so I feel im missing out on some mid bass.

I have been looking around and was thinking of doing a 3-way system with 2 woofers 8", mid and tweeter. My receiver puts out 100w per channel I think.

Any ideas on what drivers to use and prebuilt crossover at what freq would be good?

Also, would it be a good idea to put one woofer ported and one sealed to get the different sound?

Thanks for the help


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Most pre-built crossovers really are not going to do well, unless you have specifically designed it for you components. This has a lot to do with the sensitivity of the tweeters, etc, in which you need to build in an L=pad attenuator. Instead of doing this, have you considered an active DSP? Something like a mini DSP? This would do all the crossover work for you and save you a lot of time designing it.


----------



## 123Toid (Mar 21, 2017)

Here's an option of a minidsp that should work for what you have described. I should mention, that you may still need to purchase the software for it (usually around $10-15. https://www.minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box/minidsp-2x4


----------



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks 123Toid

I was reading up on DSP, it is an interesting idea. I was wondering,, if it is better and easier than a crossover why aren't every one using them instead of crossover? What is the down side?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

From what I have read using a digital crossover gives you much more flexability than an analog crossover, and is much easier to implement . I know that some of the high end speakers are also using digital crossovers too. I assume that analog is used for die hard analog lovers.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

Graeme said:


> Thanks 123Toid
> 
> I was reading up on DSP, it is an interesting idea. I was wondering,, if it is better and easier than a crossover why aren't every one using them instead of crossover? What is the down side?


Hi, the down side is more power amps and also more speaker cable runs. Often a good compromise is to power the woofers from a bigger amp, and leave the tweeter/mids to another. The expensive components in the passive crossover will be the inductors to low-pass the woofers. As mentioned, stay away from pre-made crossovers. I would go with an existing design for a first build unless you have measuring equipment and are comfortable with crossover simulation.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

Just wondering what is wrong with pre-made crossovers? Also, If I use an existing design do I have to use the same drivers or is it just about the frequency? Thanks


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Graeme said:


> Just wondering what is wrong with pre-made crossovers?


Nothing, if the drivers you intend to use have the exact measured impedance *at the specified crossover frequency* (usually 8ohms, occasional 4) and have acoustic centers the same distance away from the design microphone (or you). So your drivers would *both* have to be 8ohms (or 4) *at frequency X* of your "8ohm Xhz crossover".
This scenario is extremely unlikely in reality, hence the usual recommendation against. Unless you can measure, its best to go with a proven design and eschew your own with pre-made XO.


----------

